# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  تبسيط (( علم مصطلح الحديث )) للمبتدئين

## شرياس

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه مجموعة من الأسئلة وأجوبتها في (( علم مصطلح الحديث )) وجميع الأجوبة مأخوذه من كتاب (( مصطلح الحديث )) للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى , وفيها إن شاءالله تبسيط لعلم مصطلح الحديث ينتفع فيه الجميع خصوصاً المبتدئين من أمثالي .*
*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*ما هو تعريف علم مصطلح الحديث ؟
هو علم يعرف به حال الراوي والمروي من حيث القَبول والرد .

وما فائدة هذا العلم ؟
فائدته معرفة ما يقبل ويرد من الراوي والمروي .

نقرأ في كتب الحديث مصطلحات ( الحديث - الخبر - الأثر - الحديث القدسي ) فماذا تعني هذه المصطلحات ؟
الحديث : ما أضيف إلى النبي  من قول أو فعل أو تقرير أو وصف .
الخبر : بمعنى الحديث ؛ فَيُعَرَّف بما سبق في تعريف الحديث . 
وقيل : الخبر ما أضيف إلى النبي  وإلى غيره , فيكون أعم من الحديث وأشمل .
الأثر : ما أضيف إلى الصحابي أو التابعي , وقد يراد به ما أضيف إلى النبي  مقيداً فيقال : وفي الأثر عن النبي 
الحديث القدسي : ما رواه النبي  عن ربه تعالى ويسمى أيضاً ( الحديث الرباني ) و ( الحديث الإلهي ) .

هل من مثال على الحديث القدسي ؟
مثاله : قوله  فيما يرويه عن ربه تعالى أنه قال  أنا عند ظن عبدي بي , وأنا معه حين يذكرني , فإن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي , وإن ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ خير منهم 

ما مرتبة الحديث القدسي و كيف نفرق بين القرآن الكريم والحديث القدسي وبين الحديث القدسي والحديث النبوي ؟
مرتبة الحديث القدسي هي بين القرآن وبين الحديث النبوي , فالقرآن الكريم ينسب إلى الله تعالى لفظاً ومعنى والحديث النبوي ينسب إلى النبي  لفظاً ومعنى والحديث القدسي ينسب إلى الله تعالى معنىً لا لفظاً , ولذلك لايتعبد بتلاوة لفظه , ولا يقرأ في الصلاة , ولم يحصل به التحدي , ولم ينقل بالتواتر كما نقل القرآن , بل منه ما هو صحيح وضعيف وموضوع .
*
*يتبع إن شاءالله تعالى*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

ما شاء الله ، موضوعاتك طريفة ومفيدة يا أخ شرياس . بارك الله فيك وأعانك .

----------


## شرياس

*إلى كم ينقسم الخبر باعتبار طرق نقله إلينا ؟
ينقسم الخبر باعتبار طرق نقله إلينا إلى قسمبن : متواتر وآحاد .

متواتر وآحاد حسناً لنبدأ بالأول وهو المتواتر , ما هو المتواتر ؟
المتواتر : ما رواه جماعة يستحيل في العادة أن يتواطؤوا على الكذب , وأسندوه إلى شيء محسوس .

وهل المتواتر قسم واحد أم أكثر من قسم ؟
المتواتر ينقسم إلى قسمين .

فما هما هذين القسمين ؟
القسم الأول هو المتواتر لفظاً ومعنى والقسم الثاني هو المتواتر معنىً فقط .

لا بأس لنأخذ أولا تعريف المتواتر لفظاً ومعنى ؟
المتوتر لفظاً ومعنى : هو ما اتفق الرواة فيه على لفظه ومعناه .

مثال للتوضيح لو تكرمت ؟
مثاله : قول   من كذب عليَّ مُتعمداً فليتبوَّأ مقعدَه من النار  فقد رواه عن النبي  أكثر من ستين صحابيَّا منهم العشرة المبشرون بالجنَّة ورواه عن هؤلاء خلق كثير .

هذا فيما يتعلق بالقسم الأول من المتواتر فماذا عن القسم الثاني وهو المتواتر معنى فقط ؟
المتواتر معنى : هو ما اتفق فيه الرواة على معنىً كلي , وانفرد كل حديث بلفظ خاص .

مثال على ذلك ؟
مثاله : أحاديث الشفاعة والمسح على الخفين .

ماذا يفيد المتواتر بقسميه ؟
أولاً : يفيد العلم  : وهو القطع بصحة نسبته إلى من نقل عنه 
ثانياً : العمل بما دل عليه بتصديقه إن كان خبراً , وتطبيقه إن كان طلباً .
يتبع إن شاءالله تعالى*

----------


## ابن عيسى الجزائري

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع الطيب لاحرمك الله الاجر

----------


## شرياس

*الآن عرفنا ما هو المتواتر وما هي أقسامه فماذا عن الآحاد ؟
الآحاد : هي ما سوى المتواتر .

وهل هي أقسام ؟ وإن كانت كذلك فكم قسم هي ؟
هي بالفعل أقسام , وتنقسم باعتبار الطرق إلى ثلاث أقسام .

تنقسم إلى ثلاث أقسام ؛ فما هي تلك الأقسام الثلاثة ؟
هي مشهور وعزيز وغريب .

وما هو المشهور ؟ وما مثاله ؟
المشهور : ما رواه ثلاثة وأكثر ولم يبلغ حد التواتر .
مثاله : قوله   المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده  .

قد عرفنا المشهور فماذا عن العزيز ؟
العزيز : ما رواه إثنان فقط .
مثاله : قوله   لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من ولده ووالده والناس أجمعين 

بقي الغريب ؟
الغريب : ما رواه واحد فقط 
مثاله قوله   إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل إمرىء ما نوى 

يتبع إن شاءالله تعالى*

----------


## أبو رشيد

حقيقة الموضوع مفيد جداً..واصل بارك الله فيك..ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه أن كتب عمر بن عبدالمنعم سليم من أفضل الكتب في بداية تعلم المصلح..

----------


## شرياس

*إلى كم تنقسم الآحاد باعتبار الرتبة - أي رتبة الصِّحة - ؟
تنقسم الآحاد باعتبار الرتبة إلى خمس أقسام 

وما هي تلك الأقسام الخمسة ؟
هي ( صحيح لذاته - صحيح لغيره - حسن لذاته - حسن لغيره - ضعيف )

ما هو الصحيح لذاته ؟ وما مثاله ؟
الصحيح لذاته : هو ما رواه عدل تام الضبط بسند متصل وسلم من الشذوذ والعلة القادحة .
مثاله : قوله   من يُرد الله به خيراً يُفقهه في الدين  متفقٌ عليه 

ولكن كيف نعرف صحة الحديث ؟
نعرف صحة الحديث بأمور ثلاثة وهي :
الأول : أن يكون من مصنف التزم فيه الصحة إذا كان مصنفه ممن يعتمد قوله في التصحيح " كصحيحي البخاري ومسلم  " .
الثاني : أن ينص على صحته إمام يعتد قوله في التصحيح ولم يكن معروفاً بالتساهل فيه .
الثالث : أن يُنظر في رواته وطريقة تخريجهم له , فإذا تمت فيه شروط الصحة حكم بصحته .*
*يتبع بإذن الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*وما هو الصحيح لغيره ؟ وما مثاله ؟
الصحيح لغيره : هو الحسن لذاته إذا تعددت طرقه 
مثاله : حديث عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص - رضي الله عنهما - أن النبي  أن يجهز جيشاً فنفدت الإبل , فقال النبي  :  ابتع علينا إبلاً بقلائص من قلائص الصدقة إلى محلها  فكان يأخذ البعرين بالبعرين والثلاثة .
فقد رواه أحمد من طريق محمد بن إسحاق , ورواه البيهقي من طريق عمرو بن شعيب , وكل واحد من الطريقين بانفراده حسن , فبمجموعهما يصير الحديث صحيحاً لغيره . 

ولماذ سُمِّي صحيحاً لغيره ؟
لأنه لو نظر إلى كل طريق بانفراد لم يبلغ رتبة الصحة , فما نظر إلى مجموعهما قويَ حتى بلغها .*

----------


## شرياس

*نأتي إلى الحسن لذاته , ما هو وما مثاله ؟
الحسن لذاته : هو ما رواه عدل خفيف الضبط بسند متصل وسلم من الشذوذ والعلَّة القادحة .
مثاله : قوله   مفتاح الصلاة الطهور وتحريمها التكبير وتحليلها التسليم  

هل هناك فرقٌ بين الصحيح لذاته والحسن لذاته ؟ 
ليس هناك بينهما فرق سوى اشتراط تمام الضبط - أي ضبط الحفظ - في الصحيح , فالحسن دون الصحيح .

ما رواه أبو داود منفرداً هل هو من الحسن ؟
هو من مظان الحسن كما قال ذلك ابن الصلاح*

----------


## شرياس

*يتبع بمشيئة الله تعالى*

----------


## ابو هادي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم شرياس بارك الله فيك 
جهد طيب مبارك ...وأرجو أن تسمح لي بنقله إلى منتديات أخري

----------


## شرياس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أخي الكريم شرياس بارك الله فيك 
> جهد طيب مبارك ...وأرجو أن تسمح لي بنقله إلى منتديات أخري


*أُنقله أخي وأجري وأجرك على الله تعالى والله لايضيع أجر المحسنين*

----------


## شرياس

*وما هو الحسن لغيره وما مثاله ؟
الحسن لغيره : هو الضعيف إذا تعددت طرقه على وجه يجبر بعضها بعضاً , بحيث لايكون فيها كذّاب , ولا متهم بالكذب .
مثاله : حديث عمر بن الخطاب ررر قال  كان النبي  إذا مد يديه في الدعاء لم يردهما حتى يمسح بهما وجهه  و أخرجه الترمذي , قال في " بلوغ المرام " وله شواهد عند أبي داود وغيره , ومجموعها يقضي بأنه حديث حسن .

ولماذا سُمِّي الحسن لغيره ؟
إنما سمي حسناً لغيره , لأنه لو نظر إلى كل طريق بانفراده لم يبلغ درجة الحسن , فلما نظر إلى مجموع طرقه قَوي حتى بلغها .*

----------


## شرياس

*وما هو الضعيف ؟ وما مثاله ؟
الضعيف : هو ما خلا عن شروط الصحيح والحسن 
مثاله : حديث  احترسوا من الناس بسوء الظن  

ما انفرد به كل من [ العقيلي أو ابن عدي أو الخطيب البغدادي أو ابن عساكر في "تأريخه" , أو الدليمي في "مسند الفردوس" , أو الترمذي الحكيم في "نوادر الأصول" -وهو غير صاحب السنن- , أو الحاكم وابن الجارود في "تأريخيهما" ]  هل هو من الضعيف ؟
كل ما ذكرت هو من مظان الضعيف .

أخبار الآحاد ماذا تفيد ؟
تفيد أخبار الآحاد سوى الضعيف الظن وهو : رجحان صحة نسبها إلى من نقلت عنه , ويختلف ذلك بحسب مراتبها السابقة , كما تفيد أيضا العمل بما دلت عليه بتصديقه إن كان خبراً , وتطبيقه إن كان طلباً

تقول أنها -سوى الضعيف- تفيد الظن فهل ممكن أن تفيد العلم ؟ وكيف ذلك ؟
ربما تفيد العلم إذا احتفت بها القرائن , وشهدت بها الأصول .

لماذا استثنيت الضعيف بقولك ( سوى الضعيف ) ؟
لأن الضعيف لا يفيد الظن و لا العمل , و لا يجوز اعتباره دليلاً , و لا ذكره غير مقرون ببيان ضعفه .

تقول لا يجوز ذكره غير مقرون ببيان ضعفه , ولكن هناك من سهَّل ذكره في الترغيب والترهيب ؟
هذا صحيح فقد سهّل جماعة ذكره في الترغيب والترهيب ولكن بثلاث شروط .

وما هي تلك الشروط الثلاثة ؟
1 - أن لا يكون الضعف شديداً .
2 - أن يكون أصل العمل الذي ذكر فيه الترغيب والترهيب ثابتاً .
3 - أن لا يعتقد أن النبي  قاله .

وما فائدة ذكر الضعيف بالشروط الثلاثة في الترغيب  ؟
فائدة ذكره في الترغيب هي حث النفس على العمل المرغوب فيه , لرجاء حصول ذلك الثواب , ثم إن حصل وإلا لم يضره اجتهادة في العبادة , ولم يفته الثواب الأصلي المترتب على القيام بالمأمور .

وما فائدة ذكر الضعيف بالشروط الثلاثة في الترهيب ؟
فائدة ذكره في الترهيب هي تنفير النفس عن العمل المرهب عنه للخوف من وقوع ذلك العقاب , و لا يضره إذا اجتنبه ولم يقع العقاب المذكور .

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*جاء في تعريف الصحيح لذاته ( ما رواه عدلٌ ........ ) فما هي العدالة التي هي من شرط قبول الرواي ؟
العدالة : استقامة الدين والمروءة

وكيف تكون استقامة الدين ؟ وكيف تكون استقامة المروءة ؟
استقامة الدين : أداء الواجبات , واجتناب ما يوجب الفسق من المحرمات .
استقامة المروءة : أن يفعل ما يحمده الناس عليه من الآداب والأخلاق , ويترك ما يذمّه الناس عليه من ذلك .

وكيف تُعرف عدالة الراوي ؟
تُعرف بالاستفاضة - أي بالإشتهار على السُنْ الناس - كالأئمة المشهورين : مالك وأحمد والبخاري ونحوهم , وبالنَّص عليها ممن يعتبر قوله في ذلك .

وما معنى ( تمام الضبط ) و كيف يُعرف ضبط الراوي ؟
تمام الضبط : أن يؤدي ما تحمّله من مسموع , أو مرئي على الوجه الذي تحمله من غير زيادة ولا نقص , لكن لا يضر خطأ يسير , لأنه لا يسلم منه أحد .
ويعرف ضبط الراوي بموافقته الثُقات والحُفاظ ولو غالباً , وبالنَّص عليه ممن يُعتبر قوله فس ذلك . 
يتبع بإذن الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*ما معنى إتصال السند ؟
معناه أن يتلقى كل راو ممن روى عنه مباشرة أو حكماً .

وكيف تكون المباشرة ؟ وكيف يكون الحكم ؟ 
المباشرة : أن يلاقي من روى عنه فيسمع منه , أو يرى , ويقول : حدثني , أو سمعت , أو رأيت فلاناً , ونحوه .
الحكم : أن يروي عمن عاصرة بلفظ يحتمل السماع والرؤية مثل : قال فلان , أو : عن فلان , أو : فعل فلان , ونحوه .

هل يشترط مع المعاصرة ثبوت الملاقاة أو يكفي إمكانها ؟
قال البخاري يشترط وقال مسلم يكفي إمكانها فقط .

وأي القولين صحيح قول البخاري أم قول مسلم ؟
قال النووي عن قول مسلم : أنكره المحققون , قال : وإن كنا لا نحكم على مسلم بعمله في " صحيحه " بهذا المذهب لكونه يجمع طرقاً كثيرة يتعذر معها وجود هذا الحكم الذي جوّزه .

ولكن هل يشمل هذا الحكم المدلِّس ؟ 
كلا لايشمله , المدلِّس لا يُحكم لحديثه بالإتصال إلا ما صرح فيه بالسماع أو الرؤية .

كيف يُعرف عدم إتصال السند ؟
يعرف عدم إتصال السند بأمرين .

وما هما الأمرين الذي يعرف بهما عدم الإتصال ؟
الأول : العلم بأن المروي عنه مات قبل أن يبلُغَ الراوي سِنَّ التمييز .
الثاني : أن ينص الرواي أو أحد أئمة الحديث على أنه لم يتصل بمن روى عنه , أو لم يسمع , أو لم يرى منه ما حَدَّث به عنه .

ما هو الشذوذ ؟
الشذوذ : أن يخالف الثقة من هو أرجح منه إما : بكمال العدالة , أو تمام الضبط , وكثرة العدد , أو ملازمة المروي عنه , أو نحو ذلك .

وما مثال الشذوذ ؟
مثاله : حديث عبدالله بن زيد في صفة وضوء النبي  أنه مسح برأسه بماء غير فضل يده , فقد رواه مسلم بهذا اللفظ من طريق ابن وهب , ورواه البيهقي من طريقه أيضاً بلفظ : أنه أخذ لأذنيه ماء خلاف الماء الذي أخذه لرأسه . ورواية البيهقي شاذه ؛ لأن راويه عن ابن وهب ثقة , لكنه مخالف لمن هو أكثر منه . حيث رواه جماعة عن ابن وهب بلفظ رواية مسلم , وعليه فرواية البيهقي غير صحيحة , وإن كان رواتها ثقات ؛ لعدم سلامتها من الشذوذ . 

ما هي العلَّة القادحة ؟
العلَّة القادحة : أن يتبيّن بعد البحث في الحديث سبب يقدح في قبوله . بأن يكون منقطع , أو موقوف , أو أن الراوي فاسق , أو سيِّيء الحفظ , أو مبتدع والحديث يقوي بدعته , ونحو ذلك , فلا يحكم للحديث بالصحة حينئذ ؛ لعدم سلامته من العلة القادحة .

وما مثال العلة القادحة ؟
مثاله : حديث ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - أن النبي  قال  لا تقرأ الحائض ولا الجنب شيئاً من القرآن  . فقد رواه الترمذي وقال : لا نعرفه إلا من حديث اسماعيل بن عياش عن موسى بن عقبة ... الخ .
فظاهر الإسناد الصحة , لكن أُعلّ بأن رواية اسماعيل عن الحجازيين ضعيفة , وهذا منها , وعليه فهو غير صحيح لعدم سلامته من العلة القادحة .

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## عبد الله السعدي

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما
استفدت كثيراً من هذا الشرح الماتع

----------


## شرياس

*ما معنى قولهم : حديث حسن صحيح أو صحيح حسن ؟
إذا كان الحديث له إسنادين فمعناه أن واحد منهما صحيح والآخر حسن , وإذا كان الإسناد واحد فمعناه أن الناقل قد تردد في الحكم على الحديث هل هو حسن أم صحيح .

ما هو تعريف منقطع السند ؟
منقطع السند : هو الذي لم يتصل سنده , و قد سبق أن من شروط الصحيح والحسن أن يكون بسند متصل .

هل ينقسم منقطع السند إلى عدَّة أقسام أم هو قسم ٌ واحد ؟
ليس قسماً واحداً , بل ينقسم إلى أربعة أقسام .

وما هي تلك الأربعة أقسام ؟
هي المرسل و المعلَّق والمعْضَل والمنقطع .

لنبدأ بالمرسل , ما هو المرسل ؟
المرسل : ما رَفعهُ إلى النبي  صحابي لم يسمعه منه أو تابعي .

وما هو تعريف المعلَّق ؟
المعلَّق : ما حُذف أول إسناده .
وقد يراد به : ما حُذف جميع إسناده كقول البخاري : وكان النبي  يذكر الله في كل أحيانه .

ما ينقله المُصنِّفون كصاحب "العمدة" - مثلاً - منسوباً إلى أصله بدون إسناد ؛ هل يُحكم عليه بالتعليق ؟
كلا , لا يُحكم عليه بالتعليق حتى يُنظر في الأصل المنسوب إليه , لأن ناقله غير مسند له , وإنما هو فرع , والفرع له حكم الأصل .

والآن جاء دور المعضَل , ما هو المُعضَل ؟
المُعْضَل : ما حُذف من أثناء سنده راويان فأكثر على التوالي .

وماذا عن المنقطع ؟
المنقطع : ما حُذف من أثناء سنده راوٍ واحد , أو راويان فأكثر لا على التوالي .
وقد يراد به : كل ما لم يتصل سنده , فيشمل الأقسام الأربعة كلها .

أعطنا مثال على ذلك ؟
مثال ذلك : ما رواه البخاري ؛ قال : حدثنا الحميدي عبدالله بن الزبير قال حدثنا سفيان , قال : حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري قال : أخبرني محمد بن ابراهيم التميمي أنه سمع علقمة بن وقاص الليثي يقول : سمعت عمر بن الخطاب ررر على المنبر قال سمعت رسول الله  يقول  إنما الأعمال بالنيات ......  إلخ .

فإذا حُذف من هذا السند عمر بن الخطاب ررر ؛ سمي مرسلاً .
وإذا حُذف منه الحميدي ؛ سمي معلقاً
وإذا حُذف منه سفيان و يحيى بن سعيد ؛ سمي معضلاً
وإذا حُذف منه سفيان وحده أو مع التميمي ؛ سمي منقطعاً .
يتبع بحول الله تعالى وقوته*

----------


## علاء المصرى

أسجل متابعة للموضوع
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

جزاك الله كل خير .... واصل

----------


## شرياس

*ما هو حكم منقطع الإسناد ؟
منتقطع الإسناد مردود بجميع أقسامه , وذلك للجهل بحال المحذوف , ولا يُستثنى من ذلك سوى أربعة أقسام .

وما هي الأربعة أقسام المُستثناه من الرَّد ؟
الأربعة أقسام هي :
1 - مرسل الصحابي .
2 - مرسل كبار التابعين عند كثير من أهل العلم , إذا عضده مرسل آخر , أو عمل صحابي أو قياس .
3 - المعلَّق إذا كان بصيغة الجزم في كتابِ التُزِمت صِحته " كصحيح البخاري " .
4 - ما جاء مُتصلاً من طريق آخر , وتمت فيه شُروط القبول .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*ما هو التدليس ؟
التدليس سياق الحديث بسند ؛ يوهم أنه أعلى مما كان عليه في الواقع .

إلى كم ينقسم التدليس ؟
ينقسم التدليس إلى قسيمين , وهما تدليس الإسناد وتدليس الشيوخ .

لنبدأ بتدليس الإسناد ؟
تدليس الإسناد : أن يروي عمن لقيه مالم يسمعه من قوله أو يرهُ من فعله , بلفظ يوهِمُ أنه سمعه أو رآهُ مثل : قال , أو فعل , أو عن فلان , أو أن فلان قال أو فعل , ونحو ذلك .

وتدليس الشيوخ ؟
تدليس الشيوخ : أن يسّمي الرواي شيخه , أو يصفهُ بغير ما اشتهر به فيوهم أنه غيره , إما لكونه أصغر منه , فلا يُحب أن يظهر روايته عمن دونه , وإما ليظن للناس كثرة شيوخه , وإما لغيرها من المقاصد .

هل المدلسون كثُر أم هم قلَّة ؟
المدلسون كثيرون , وفيهم الضعفاء والثقات ؛ كالحسن البصري , و حميد الطويل , و سليمان بن مهران الأعمش , ومحمد بن إسحاق والوليد بن مسلم , وقد رتبهم الحافظ إلى خمسة مراتب .

وكيف هي مراتبهم الخمسة ؟
المرتبة الأولى : من لم يوصف به إلا نادراً ؛ كيحيى بن سعيد .
المرتبة الثانية : من احتمل الأئمة تدلسه , وأخرجوا له في " الصحيح " ؛ لإمامته , وقلة تدليسه في جنب ما روى ؛ كسفيان الثوري , أو كان لايدلس إلا عن ثقة ؛ كسفيان بن عيينة .
المرتبة الثالثة : من أكثر من التدليس غير متقيد بالثقات ؛ كأبي الزبير المكي .
المرتبة الرابعة : من أكثر تدليسة عن الضغفاء والمجاهيل ؛ كبقية بن الوليد .
المرتبة الخامسة : من انضم إليه صغف بأمر آخر ؛ كعبدالله بن لهيعة .

هل حديث المدلس مقبول ؟
حديث المدلس غير مقبول إلا بشرطين .

تقول إلأ بشرطين فما هما الشرطين ؟
الأول : أن يكون المدلس ثقة .
الثاني : أن يُصرح بأخذه مباشرة عمن روى عنه , فيقول : سمعت فلاناً يقول , أو رأيته يفعل , أو حدثني و نحوه .

لكن ما جاء في "صحيحي البخاري ومسلم " بصيغة التدليس عن ثقات المدلسين , هل هو مقبول ؟
أجل هو مقبول , وذلك لتلقي الأمة لما جاء في "الصحيحين" بالقبول من غير تفصيل .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*ما هو المضطرب ؟
المضطرب : ما اختلف الرواة في سنده أو متنه وتعذر الجمع في ذلك والترجيح .

وما مثال ذلك ؟
مثاله : ما روي عن أبوبكر ررر أنه قال للنبي  : أراك شِبْت قال :  شيبتني هود وأخواتها  . فقد أختلف فيه على نحو عشرة أوجه : فروي موصولاً ومسنداً , وروي من مسند أبي بكر وعائشه وسعد , إلى غير ذلك من الإختلافات التي لايمكن الجمع بينها والترجيح .

هذا في حال عدم إمكان الجمع أو الترجيح , فما الحكم إن أمكن الجمع ؟
إن أمكن الجمع فقد وجب , وانتفى الاضطراب .

وما مثال ذلك ؟
مثاله : إختلاف الروايات فيما أحرم به النبي  في حجة الوداع , ففي بعضها أنه أحرم بالحج , وفي بعضها أنه تمتع , وفي بعضها أنه قرن بين العمرة والحج , وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : ولا تناقض بين ذلك , فإنه تمتع تمتع قران , وأفرد أعمال الحج , وقرن بين النسكين العمرة والحج , فكان قارناً باعتبار جمعه النسكين ومفرداً باعتبار اقتصاره على أحد الطوافين والسعيين , ومتمتعاً باعتبار ترفهه بترك أحد السفرين .

فإن لم يمكن الجمع , ولكن أمكن الترجيح ؟
إن أمكن الترجيح عُمِل بالراجح , وانتفى الاضطراب أيضاً .

وما مثال ذلك ؟
مثاله : إختلاف الروايات في حديث بريرة رضي الله عنها حيت عتقت فخيرها النبي  بين أن تبقى عند زوجها أو تفارقه ؛ هل كان زوجها حراًّ أو عبداً ؟
فروى الأسود عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنه كان حراًّ , وروى عروة ابن الزبير والقاسم بن محمد بن أبي بكر عنها أنه كان عبداً , ورجحت روايتهما على رواية الأسود لقربهما منها لأنها خالة عروة وعمة قاسم , وأما الأسود فأجنبي منها ؛ مع أن في روايته انقطاعاً .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك أستاذ  شرياس واصل ...........  ربي يحفظك 

و جزاك الله كل خير 
و لا حرمك الأجر و الثواب

----------


## شرياس

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لي عودة بإذن الله تعالى إلى هذا الموضوع بعد إتمام موضوع القواعد الفقهية*

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




> لي عودة بإذن الله تعالى إلى هذا الموضوع بعد إتمام موضوع القواعد الفقهية


إن شاء الله يا رب

----------


## شرياس

*هل المضطرب ضعيف لا يحتج به , ولماذا ؟
المضطرب ضعيف ولا يحتج به , لأن اضطرابه يدل على عدم ضبط رواته .

فإن كان الإضطراب لا يرجع إلى أصل الحديث ؟
إذا كان الإضطراب لا يرجع إلى أصل الحديث فإنه لا يضر .

تقول أنه لايضر , فهل من مثال على ذلك ؟
مثاله : اختلاف الروايات في حديث فضالة بن عبيد ررر أنه اشترى قلادة يوم خيبر باثني عشر ديناراً فيها ذهب وخرز , قال : ففصلتها فوجدت فيها أكثر من اثني عشر ديناراً , فذكرت ذلك للنبي  فقال  لا تباع حتى تفصل  .
ففي بعض الروايات أن فضالة اشتراها , وفي بعضها أن غيره سأله عن شرائها , وفي بعض الروايات أنه ذهب وخرز , وفي بعضها ذهب وجوهر , وفي بعضها خرز معلقة بذهب , وفي بعضها باثني عشر ديناراً , وفي بعضها بتسعة دنانير , وفي بعضها سبعة .

حسناً , قد ذكرت المثال , فأين شرحه ؟
قال الحافظ ابن حجر : وهذا لا يوجب ضغفاً - يعني الحديث - بل المقصود من الاستدلال محفوظ لا اختلاف فيه , وهو النهي عن بيع ما لم يفصل , وأما جنسها أو مقدار ثمنها فلا يتعلق به في هذه الحال ما يوجب الإضطراب . ا هـ .

هل هناك شيء آخر لا يوجب الإضطراب ؟
أجل , لا يوجب الإضطراب ما يقع من اختلاف في اسم الرواي أو كنيته , أو نحو ذلك , مع الاتفاق على عينه , كما يوجد كثيراً في الأحاديث الصحيحة .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*ما تعريف الإدراج في المتن ؟
الإدراج في المتن : أن يدخل أحد الرواة في الحديث كلاماً من عنده بدون بيان , إما تفسيراً لكلمة أو استنباطاً لحكم أو بياناً لحكمة .

أين يكون الإدراج في الحديث ؟
يكون في أول الحديث ووسطه وآخره .

وما مثال أوله ؟
مثاله : حديث أبي هريرة ررر  أسبغوا الوضوء   ويل للأعقاب من النار 
فقوله  أسبغوا الوضوء  مدرج من كلام أبي هريرة , بينته رواية للبخاري عنه أنه قال : أسبغوا الوضوء ؛ فإن أبا القاسم  قال  ويل للأعقاب من النار 

هذا مثال أوله فما مثال أوسطه ؟
مثاله : حديث عائشة - رضي الله عنها - في بدء الوحي برسول الله  وفيه :
وكان يخلو بغار حراء فيتحنث فيه - وهو التعبد - الليالي ذوات العدد .
فقوله :( وهو التعبد ) مدرج من كلام الزهري , بينته روايتة للبخاري من طريقه بلفظ : وكان يلحق بغار حراء فيتحنث فيه - قال : والتحنث : التعبد - الليالي ذوات العدد .

وماذا عن مثال آخره ؟
مثاله : حديث أبي هريرة ررر أن النبي  قال  إن أمتي يدعون يوم القيامة غراًّ محجلين من آثار الوضوء   فمن استطاع منكم أن يطيل غرته فليفعل 
فقوله  فمن استطاع منكم أن يطيل غرته فليفعل  مدرج من كلام أبي هريرة انفرد به نعيم بن المجمر عن أبي هريرة وذكر في "المسند" عنه أنه قال : لا أدري قوله  فمن استطاع ...  من قول النبي  أو من قول أبي هريرة ! وقد بيّن غير واحد من الحفاظ أنها مدرجة , وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : لا يمكن أن تكون من كلام النبي  .

متى يحكم بالإدارج ؟
لا يحكم بالإدراج إلا بدليل من كلام الراوي , أو من كلام أحد الأئمة المعتبرين , أو من الكلام المدرج بحيث يستحيل أن يقوله النبي  .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*ما هو تعريف ( الزيادة في الحديث ) ؟
الزيادة في الحديث : أن يضيف أحد الرواة في الحديث ما ليس منه .

وإلى كم تنقسم ؟
تنقسم الزيادة في الحديث إلى قسمين .

وما هو القسم الأول ؟
القسم الأول : أن تكون من قبيل الإدراج , وهي التي زادها أحد الرواة من عنده لا على أنها من الحديث .

وما هو القسم الثاني ؟
أن تأتي بها الرواة على أنها من الحديث نفسه .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

بارك الله فيك و في جهدك القيم ......
واصل حفظك الله

----------


## شرياس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> بارك الله فيك و في جهدك القيم ......
> واصل حفظك الله


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
آسف على الإنقطاع , وسأواصل إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*إذا كانت الزيادة في الحديث من غير ثقة هل تُقبل , ولماذا ؟
إن كانت من غير ثقة لم تقبل , لأنه لا يقبل ما انفرد به , فما زاده على غيره أولى بالرد .

فإن كانت الزيادة من ثقة هل تقبل ؟
وإن كانت من ثقة , فإن كانت منافية لرواية غيره ممن هو أكثر منه , أو أوثق لم تقبل لأنها حينئذٍ شاذة . 

ما مثال الزيادة من الثقة المنافية لم هو أكثر أو أوثق منه ؟
مثاله : ما روى عن مالك في "الموطأ" : أن ابن عمر- رضي الله عنهما- إذا افتتح الصلاة رفع يديه حذو منكبيه , وإذا رفع رأسه من الركوع رفعهما دون ذلك .
قال أبوداود : لم يذكر "رفعهما دون ذلك" أحد غير مالك فيما أعلم .اهـ .
وقد صح عن ابن عمر-رضي الله عنهما-مرفوعاً إلى النبي  أنه كان يرفع يديه حتى يجعلهما حذو منكبيه , إذا افتتح الصلاة , وعند الركوع , وعند الرفع منه ؛ بدون تفريق .

وما مثال الزيادة من الثقة الغير منافية لم هو أكثر أو أوثق منه ؟
مثاله : حديث عمر ررر أنه سمع النبي  يقول :  ما منكم من أحد يتوضأ فيبلغ , أو فيسبغ الوضوء ثم يقول : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أشهد أن محمداً عبد الله ورسوله إلا فتحت له أبواب الجنة الثمانية يدخل من أيها شاء  .
فقد رواه مسلم من طريقين وفي أحدهما زيادة :  وحده لا شريك له  بعد قوله :  إلا الله  .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*ما هو تعريف اختصار الحديث ؟
إختصار الحديث : أن يحذف راويه أو ناقله شيئاً منه .

وما هو حكمه ؟
لا يجوز إلا بشروط خمسه .

وما هو الشرط الأول ؟
الشرط الأول - أن لا يخل بمعنى الحديث : كالاستثناء , والغاية , والحال , والشرط , ونحوها .

وما مثال ذلك ؟
مثل قوله   لا تبيعوا الذهب إلا مثلاً بمثل 
 لا تبيعوا الثمر حتى يبدو صلاحه 
 لا يقضين حكم بين اثنين وهو غضبان 
 نعم إذا هي رأت الماء  ؛ قاله جواباً لأم سليم حين سألته : هل على المرأة من غسل إذا هي احتلمت ؟
 لا يقل أحدكم : اللهم ! اغفر لي إن شئت 
 الحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة 

فلا يجوز حذف قوله  :
 إلا مثلاً بمثل 
 حتى يبدو صلاحه 
 وهو عضبان 
 إذا هي رأت الماء 
 إن شئت 
 المبرور  ؛ لأن حذف هذه الأشياء يخل بمعنى الحديث

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*وما هو الشرط الثاني لجواز إختصار الحديث ؟
الشرط الثاني : أن لا يحذف ما جاء الحديث من أجله .

وما مثال ذلك ؟
مثاله : حديث أبي هريرة ررر أن رجلاً سأل النبي  فقال : إنا نركب البحر , ونحمل معنا القليل من الماء , فإن توضأنا به عطشنا ! أفنتوضأ بماء البحر ؟ فقال النبي  :  هو الطهور ماؤه الحل ميتته  .

فلا يجوز حذف قوله :  هو الطهور ماؤه  ؛ لأن الحديث جاء من أجله , فهو المقصود بالحديث .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## امه العزيز الغفار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك ورزقك الله العلم النافع والعمل الصالح
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## امه العزيز الغفار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك ورزقك الله العلم النافع والعمل الصالح
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## شرياس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> بارك الله فيك ورزقك الله العلم النافع والعمل الصالح
> جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير , وآسف على التقصير والكسل .*

----------


## شرياس

*وما هو الشرط الثالث لجواز اختصار الحديث ؟
الشرط الثالث : أن لا يكون وارداً لبيان صفة عبادة قولية أو فعلية .

وما مثال ذلك ؟
مثاله : حديث ابن مسعود ررر أن النبي  قال :  إذا جلس أحدكم في الصلاة فليقل : التحيات لله , والصوات والطيبات , السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته , السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين , أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله , وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله  .

فلا يجوز حذف شيء من الحديث ؛ لإخلاله بالصفة المشروعة إلا أن يشير إلى أن فيه حذفاً .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*وما هو الشرط الرابع لجواز اختصار الحديث ؟
الشرط الرابع : أن يكون من عالم بمدلولات الألفاظ , وما يخل حذفه بالمعنى وما لا يخل ؛ لئلا يحذف ما يخل بالمعنى من غير شعور بذلك .

وما هو الشرط الخامس ؟
الشرط الخامس1 : أن لا يكون الراوي محلاً للتهمة , بحيث يظن به سوء الحفظ إن اختصره , أو الزيادة فيه إن أتمه ؛ لأن اختصاره في هذه الحال يستلزم التردد في قَبوله , فيضعف به الحديث .

إذاً في حال تمت تلك الشروط الخمسة جاز اختصار الحديث , فهل يجوز أيضاً تقطيعه ؟
أجل , إذا تمت الشروط جاز اختصار الحديث , ولا سيما تقطيعه للاحتجاج بكل قطعة منه في موضعها , فقد فعله كثير من المحديثين والفقهاء .

هل الأولى عند اختصار الحديث الإشارة إلى ذلك ؟
نعم , الأولى أن يشير عند اختصار الحديث إلى أن فيه اختصاراً فيقول : إلى آخر الحديث , أو : ذكر الحديث ونحوه .*

1قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى : ومحل هذا الشرط في غير الكتب المدونة المعروفة , لأنه يمكن الرجوع إليها فينتفي التردد .
*يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*ما هو تعريف ( رواية الحديث بالمعنى ) ؟
رواية الحديث بالمعنى : نقله بلفظ غير لفظ المروي عنه .

وهل يجوز ذلك ؟
لا يجوز إلا بشروط ثلاثة .

وما هي تلك الشروط الثلاثة ؟

1- أن تكون من عارفٍ بمعناه : من حيث اللغة , ومن حيث مراد المروي عنه .

2- أن تدعو الضرورة إليها , بأن يكون الراوي ناسياً للفظ الحديث حافظاً لمعناه . فإن كان ذاكراً للفظه لم يجز تغييره , إلا أن تدعو الحاجة إلى إفهام المخاطب بلغته .

3- أن لا يكون اللفظ متعبداً به : كألفاظ الأذكار ونحوها .

وهل يأتي من روى الحديث بمعناه بشيء بعد أن يرويه ؟
إذا رواه بالمعنى فليأت بما يشعر بذلك فيقول عقب الحديث : أو كما قال , أو نحوه .

هل من مثال على ذلك ؟
مثاله :

حديث أنس ررر في قصة الأعرابي الذي بال في المسجد قال : ثم إن رسول الله  دعاه فقال له :  إن هذه المساجد لا تصلح لشيء من هذا البول ولا القذر , إنما هي لذكر الله عزّ وجل , والصلاة , وقراءة القرآن  , أو كما قال  .

وكما في حديث معاوية بن الحكم - وقد تكلم في الصلاة لا يدري - فلما صلى النبي  قال له :  إن هذه الصلاة لا يصلح فيها شيء من كلام الناس إنما هو التسبيح , والتكبير , وقراءة القرآن  , أو كما قال  .
يتبع إن شاء الله عزّ وجل*

----------


## شرياس

*ما هو الحديث الموضوع ؟
الحديث الموضوع : هو الحديث المكذوب على النبي 

وما حكمه ؟
هو المردود , ولا يجوز ذكره إلا مقروناً ببيان وضعه ؛ للتحذيرمنه ؛ لقول النبي  :  من حدّث عني بحديث يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين  . رواه مسلم 

كيف يُعرَف الوضع ؟
يعرف الوضع بأمور منها :-
1 - إقرار الواضع به .

2 - مخالفة الحديث للعقل , مثل : أن يتضمن الجمع بين النقيضين , أو إثبات وجود مستحيل , أو نفي واجب ونحوه .

3 - مخالفته للمعلوم بالضرورة من الدين , مثل : أن يتضمن إسقاط ركن من أركان الإسلام , أو تحليل الربا ونحوه , أو تحديد وقت قيام الساعة , أو جواز إرسال نبي بعد محمد  ونحو ذلك .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك 

واصل ...ربي يحفظك

----------


## شرياس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> بارك الله فيك 
> واصل ...ربي يحفظك


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
سنواصل بشكل متواصل بإذن الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*هل الأحاديث الموضوعة كثيرة ؟
أجل الأحاديث الموضوعة كثيرة .

هل من أمثله على الأحاديث الموضوعة ؟
الأحاديث الموضوعة منها :-

1- أحاديث في زيارة قبر النبي  .

2- أحاديث في فضائل شهر رجب ومزيّة الصلاة فيه .

3- أحاديث في حياة الخضر - صاحب موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام - وأنه جاء إلى النبي  وحضر دفنه .

4- أحاديث في أبواب مختلفة .

تقول ( أحاديث في أبواب مختلفة ) هلاّ ذكر شيء منها ؟
حسناً , نذكر منها ما يلي :-

( أحب العرب لثلاثة : لأني عربي , و القرآن عربي , ولسان أهل الجنة عربي ) .

( اختلاف أمتي رحمة ) .

( اعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيش أبداً , واعمل لآخرتك كأنك تموت غداً ) .

( حب الدنيا رأس كل خطيئة ) .

( حب الوطن من الإيمان ) .

( خير الأسماء ما حُمِّد وعُبِّد ) .

( نهى عن بيع وشرط ) .

( يوم صومكم يوم نحركم ) .

هل ألف أهل الحديث في بيان الأحاديث الموضوعة ؟
أجل , قد ألّف كثير من أهل الحديث في بيان الأحاديث الموضوعة ؛ دفاعاً عن السنة وتحذيراً للأمة .

وهل من أمثلة على تلك المؤلفات ؟

1- " الموضوعات الكبرى " للإمام عبدالرحمن بن الجوزي المتوفي سنة 597 هـ , لكنه لم يستوعبها وأدخل فيها ما ليس منها .

2- " الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة " للإمام الشوكاني المتوفي سنة 1250 هـ , وفيها تساهل في ادخال ما ليس بموضوع .

3- " تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأحاديث الشنيعة الموضوعة " لإبن عراق المتوفي سنة 963 هـ وهو من أجمع ما كتب فيها .

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*هل الوضّاعون كُثُر , ومن أشهرهم ؟
الوضاعون كثيرون ومن أكابرهم المشهورين :
( إسحاق بن نجيح الملطي , مأمون بن أحمد الهروي , محمد بن السائب الكلبي , المغيرة بن سعيد الكوفي , المغيرة بن سعيد الكوفي , مقاتل بن سليمان , الواقدي بن أبي يحيى ) .

وهل الوضاعون صنف واحد أم أنهم أصناف ؟
الوضاعون أصناف .

وما هو الصنف الأول منهم ؟
الصنف الأول : الزنادقة الذين يريدون إفساد عقيدة المسلمين , وتشويه الإسلام وتغيير أحكامه .

وما مثال الصنف الأول ؟
مثاله : محمد بن سعيد المصلوب الذي قتله أبوجعفر المنصور , وضع حديثاً عن أنس مرفوعاً : " أنا خاتم النبيين لا نبي بعدي إلا أن يشاء الله " .

ومثاله : عبدالكريم بن أبي العوجاء الذي قتله أحد الأمراء العباسيين في البصرة , وقال حين قدم للقتل : لقد وضعت فيكم أربعة آلاف حديث , أحرم فيها الحلال , وأحلل فيها الحرام .

فكم وضع هؤلاء الزنادقة من الأحاديث ؟
قيل أن الزنادقة وضعوا على رسول الله  أربعة عشر ألف حديث .

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*ومن هم الصنف الثاني من الوضاعون ؟
الصنف الثاني : المتزلفون إلى الخلفاء والأمراء .

مثل من ؟
مثل غياث بن إبراهيم دخل على المهدي , وهو يلعب بالحمام فقيل له : حدث أمير المؤمنين , فَسَاقَ سنداً وضع به حديثاً على النبي  أنه قال : ( لا سبق إلا في خفٍّ أو نصل أو حافر أو جناح ) فقال المهدي : أنا حملته على ذلك ! ثم ترك الحمام , وأمر بذبحها .

ومن هم الصنف الثالث ؟
الصنف الثالث : المتزلفون إلى العامة بذكر الغرائب ترغيباً , أو ترهيباً , أو التماساً لمال , أو جاه .

مثل من ؟
مثل القُصاص الذين يتكلمون في المساجد والمجتمعات بما يثير الدهشة من غرائب .

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*ومن هم الصنف الرابع ؟
الصنف الرابع : المتحمسون للدين يضعون أحاديث في فضائل الإسلام , وما يتصل فيه , وفي الزهد في الدنيا , ونحو ذلك .لقصد إقبال الناس على الدين وزهدهم في الدنيا .

مثل من ؟
مثل أبي عصمة نوح بن أبي مريم قاضي مرو , وضع حديثاً في فضائل سور القرآن سورة سورة وقال : إني رأيت الناس أعرضوا عن القرآن , واشتغلوا بفقه أبي حنيفة ومغازي ابن إسحاق , يعني فوضع ذلك .

ومن هم الصنف الخامس ؟
الصنف الخامس : المتعصبون لمذهب , أو طريقة , أو بلد , أو متبوع , أو قبيلة . يضعون أحاديث في فضائل ما تعصبوا له , والثناء عليه .

مثل من ؟
مثل : ميسرة بن عبد ربه الذي أقر أنه وضع على النبي  سبعين حديثاً في فضائل علي ررر .

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*نقرأ في المصطلح ( الجرح والتعديل ) , فما تعريف الجرح أولاً ؟
الجرح : هو أن يذكر الراوي بما يوجب رد روايته من إثبات صفة رد , أو نفي صفة قبول .

مثل أن يقال ماذا ؟
مثل أن يقال : هو كذّاب , أو فاسق , أو ضعيف , أو ليس بثقة , أو لا يعتبر , أو لا يكتب حديثه .

إلى كم ينقسم الجرح ؟
إلى قسمين جرح مطلق , وجرح مقيّد .

وما هو الجرح المطلق ؟
الجرح المطلق : أن يذكر الراوي بالجرح بدون تقييد , فيكون قادحاً فيه بكل حال .

وما هو الجرح المقيد ؟
الجرح المقيد : أن يذكر الراوي بالجرح بالنسبة لشيء معين من شيخ , أو طائفة , أو نحو ذلك ؛ فيكون قادحاً فيه بالنسبة إلى ذلك الشيء المعيّن دون غيره .

وما مثال الجرح المقيّد ؟
مثاله : قول ابن حجر في " التقريب " في زيد بن الحباب - وقد روى عنه مسلم - : صدوق يخطيء في حديث الثوري ؛ فيكون ضعيفاً في حديثه عن الثوري دون غيره .

ومثاله أيضاً : قول صاحب " الخلاصة " في إسماعيل بن عياش : وثّقَهُ أحمد , وابن معين , والبخاري في أهل الشام , وضعفوه في الحجازيين ؛ فيكون ضعيفاً في حديثه عن الحجازيين دون أهل الشام .

ومثاله ذلك إذا قيل : هو ضعيف في أحاديث الصفات مثلاً فلا يكون ضعيفاً في غيرها .

هل تقييد الجرح يمنع أن يكون المجروح ضعيفاً في غيره ؟
إذا كان المقصود بتقييد الجرح دفع دعوى توثيقه في ذلك المقيد , لم يمنع أن يكون ضعيف في غيره أيضاً .

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## في بحر التاريخ

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي الكريم ...
بوركت جهودك ...
هل تسمح لي بنقله للمنتديات الاخرى...
و سوف اضع رابط الموضوع عند النقل ...
لتعم الاستفاده و لا يضيع جهدك ...

----------


## شرياس

> جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي الكريم ...
> بوركت جهودك ...
> هل تسمح لي بنقله للمنتديات الاخرى...
> و سوف اضع رابط الموضوع عند النقل ...
> لتعم الاستفاده و لا يضيع جهدك ...


*الموضوع أخي الكريم لله تعالى , ومما يسعدني أن ينتشر ففي نشره أجر أكثر إن شاء الله تعالى , أسأل الله تعالى أن يجزيك خير الجزاء , وبالنسبة لضياع الجهد فإن الله تعالى لا يضيع أجر المحسنين الذي أسأل الله أن يجعلك ويجعلني وجميع الإخوة منهم , أما إذا كنت تقصد أمانة النقل فيكفي عدم الكذب أو التدليس أو التحريف ,  أنقل أخي الفاضل وأجرك على الله عزّ وجل .*

----------


## شرياس

*هل للجرح مراتب , أم أنه مرتبة واحدة ؟
الجرح له عدّة مراتب .

وما أعلى هذه المراتب ؟
أعلاها : ما دلّ على بلوغ الغاية فيه مثل ( أكذب الناس ) أو ( ركن الكذب ) .

وما هي المرتبة التي تليها ؟
ما دلّ على المبالغة مثل : ( كذاب , ووضاع , ودجال ) .

وما أسهل - أو أدنى - تلك المراتب ؟
أسهلها : ( ليّن , أو سيِّي الحفظ , أو فيه مقال ) .

وهل هذه هي فقط مراتب الجرح ؟
كلا , فَبَيْنَ ذلك مراتب معلومة .

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*هل يُشتَرط لقَبول الجرح شروط ؟
يشترط لقبول الجرح شروط خمسة .

وما هي تلك الشروط الخمسة ؟
1- أن يكون من عدل ؛ فلا يُقبل من فاسق .

2- أن يكون من متيقظ ؛ فلا يقبل من مغفل .

3- أن يكون من عارف بأسبابه ؛ فلا يقبل ممن لا يعرف القوادح .

4- أن يبيِّن سبب الجرح ؛ فلا يُقبل الجرح المبهم .

5- أن لا يكون واقعاً على من تواترت عدالته , واشتهرت إمامته .
كنافع , وشعبة , ومالك , والبخاري , فلا يقبل الجرح في هؤلاء وأمثالهم .

ذكرت في الشرط الرابع ( الجرح المبهم ) فهل من مثال عليه ؟
مثل أن يقتصر على قوله : ضعيف , أو يرد حديثه , حتى يبيّن سبب ذلك ؛ لأنه قد يجرحه بسبب لا يقتضي الجرح , هذا هو المشهور واختار ابن حجر - رحمه الله - قَبول الجرح المبهم إلا فيمن علمت عدالته , فلا يقبل جرحه إلا ببيان السبب , وهذا هو القول الراجح لا سيما إذا كان الجارح من أئمة هذا الشأن .

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*ما هو " التعديل " ؟
التعديل : أن يذكر الراوي ما يوجب قَبول روايته من إثبات صفة قَبول أو نفي صفة رد .

مثل أن يقال ماذا ؟
مثل أن يقال : هو ثقة , أو ثبت , أو لابأس به , أو لا يرد حديثه .

وإلى كم قسم ينقسم التعديل ؟
ينقسم التعديل إلى قسمين , مطلق ومقيّد .

وما هو تعريف التعديل المطلق ؟
المطلق : أن يذكر الراوي بالتعديل دون تقييد ؛ فيكون توثيقاً له بكل حال .

وما هو تعريف التعديل المقيّد ؟
المقيّد : أن يذكر الراوي بالتعديل بالنسبة لشيء معين من شيخ , أو طائفة , أو نحو ذلك ؛ فيكون توثيقاً له بالنسبة إلى ذلك الشيء المعيّن دون غيره .

وما مثال التعديل المقيّد ؟
مثاله : أن يقال هو ثقة في حديث الزهري , أو في الحديث عن الحجازيين , فلا يكون ثقة في حديثه من غير من وثق فيهم .

وإذا كان المقصود دفع دعوى ضعفه فيهم , فهل يمنع أن يكون ثقة في غيرهم ؟
إذا كان المقصود دفع دعوى ضعفه فيهم , فلا يمنع حينذٍ أن يكون ثقة في غيرهم . 

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*هل التعديل مرتبة واحدة أم هو عدة مراتب ؟
التعديل له عدة مراتب .

وما أعلاها ؟
أعلاها : ما دلّ على بلوغ الغاية فيه مثل : أوثق الناس , أو إليه المنتهى في التثبت .

وما هي المرتبة التي تليها ؟ 
التي تليها : ما تأكد بصفة , أو صفتين مثل : ثقة ثقة أو ثقة ثبت , أو نحو ذلك .

وما أدنا تلك المراتب ؟
أدناها : ما أشعر بالقرب من أسهل الجرح مثل : صالح , أو مقارب , أو يروى حديثه , أو نحو ذلك  .

وهل هذه هي فقط مراتب التعديل ؟
كلا , فبَيْنَ ذلك مراتب معلومه .

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*هل يشترط لقبول التعديل شروط ؟
يشترط لقبول التعديل شروط أربعة .

وما هي ؟
1- أن يكون من عدل ؛ فلا يقبل من فاسق .

2- أن يكون من متيقظ ؛ فلا يقبل من مغفل يغتر بظاهر الحال .

3- أن يكون من عارف بأسبابه ؛ فلا يقبل ممن لا يعرف صفات القَبول والرد .

4- أن لايكون واقعاً على من اشتهر بما يوجب رد روايته : من كذب , أو فسق ظاهر , أو غيرهما .

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*ما هو تعريف " تعارض الجرح والتعديل " ؟

تعارض الجرح والتعديل : أن يذكر الراوي بما يوجب رد روايته , وبما يوجب قبولها , مثل أن يقول بعض العلماء فيه : إنه ثقة , ويقول بعض : إنه ضعيف .

هل لتعارض الجرح والتعديل حالٌ واحد , أم له عدّة أحوال ؟

لتعارض الجرح والتعديل أحوال أربع .

وما هي الحالة الأولى ؟

الحالة الأولى : أن يكونا مبهمين ؛ أي : غير مبين فيهما سبب الجرح أو التعديل , فإن قلنا بعدم قَبول الجرح المبهم أخذ بالتعديل , لأنه لا معارض له بالواقع , وإن قلنا بقَبوله - وهو الراجح - حصل التعارض , فيؤخذ بالأرجح منهما ؛ إما في عدالته قائله , أو في معرفة بحال الشخص , أو بأسباب الجرح والتعديل , أو في كثرة العدد .

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*وما هي الحالة الثانية لتعارض الجرح والتعديل ؟

الحالة الثانية : أن يكونا مفسَّرين ؛ أي : مبيناً فيهما سبب الجرح والتعديل , فيؤخذ بالجرح ؛ لأن مع قائله زيادة علم , إلا أن يقول صاحب التعديل : أن أعلم أن السبب الذي جرح به قد زال ؛ فيؤخذ حينذٍ بالتعديل ؛ لأن مع قائله زيادة علم .

وما هي الحالة الثالثة ؟

الحالة الثالثة : أن يكون التعديل مبهماً ؛ والجرح مفسَّراً فيؤخذ بالجرح لأن مع قائله زيادة علم .

وما هي الحالة الرابعة ؟

الحالة الرابعة : أن يكون الجرح مبهماً , والتعديل مفسَّراً , فيؤخذ بالتعديل لرجحانه .

تم بحمد الله وفضله ومنّته الإنتهاء من القسم الأول من كتاب (( مصطلح الحديث )) للشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى .*

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء ... و جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك 
رمضان كريم

----------


## أبو حسن الشامي

> تم بحمد الله وفضله ومنّته الإنتهاء من القسم الأول من كتاب (( مصطلح الحديث )) للشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى .


بارك الله بكم أخي ووفقكم لكل خير وبانتظار القسم الثاني...

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي الكريم ...
بوركت جهودك ...

----------


## علي الشعلان

واصل

----------

